# GROUP IMAGE.



## kc5tpy (Nov 7, 2013)

Well, we aren't the largest group on SMF; *AT THE MOMENT*, but I thought the fairest thing here would be to have a little vote.  I can change the group image at the top of the page so what Id like to see is group members uploading a photo/image.  As we are a small group, let's say each member can upload 3 entries ( not too big but enough choice ).  These photos should be images you think would well represent our group.  I'll leave it open for a while as we are a new group and we want to give new members an opportunity to participate.  At some point I will notify you all of a cut off date and after that we will vote for our group image.  Now if all you members tell me now you are happy with what we have ( PM me ); that's the one we go with.  Looking forward to seeing all the entries.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## red adaire (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi there, 

Just seen this group and would like to intoduce myself, I'm Brian from Mid Wales, I have a Brinkmann Trailmaster LE. and have nearly finished a  few mods.


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 14, 2013)

Hello Red.  Welcome.  Hope to see some picts of your smoker and finished products.  Just start a new thread and post 'em when you can. Good luck.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (Dec 5, 2013)

I don't know why but I like the group image that is there already. Subtle but kind of to the point


----------



## kc5tpy (Dec 5, 2013)

Hello Wade.  No problem.  Please be sure to vote for that one over next weekend.  That image was chosen for us.  I'm not saying it was a bad choice, I just want it to be our choice.  Secondly I was trying to get the members involved and make them feel this is truly their Group; U.K. Group for U.K. smokers and their choices and opinions are what drive the Group forward.  Within the SMF guidelines; Jeff has given us the opportunity, and to some extent a free hand to make this a truly U.K. Group.  If the choices and decisions were going to be made by folks back in the U.S., there would have been no need to establish the Group.  We are now 23 members.  3 members are from the U.S. who are interested in what we are trying to do and then there is Jeff of course and myself.  So 5 of 23 from the U.S., although my home is now here. 1 in Guam and 1 in Germany.   I have sent out another 15 invitations to join the Group to U.K. folks who have posted on SMF in the past.  No replies.  Of the 17 (including myself) members we have 3-5 who post anything.  This is not directed at you Wade, I am just trying to point out the real struggle we face with getting this Group off the ground.  As you well know, smoking food is not big here.  We face an uphill battle.  I just want folks to understand that this is their Group.  We make decisions concerning our Group ( within guidelines ).  Yep, it's just a Group image but we gotta start OWNING this Group somewhere; why not there?

Believe it or not I have gone back and read posts from most all of you ( I have no life ).  We have the foundation for a GREAT Group.  Many of you know your stuff and others are reading, experimenting and learning quickly.  I hope I can count on you folks to help me make this the best Group on SMF. 

Sorry to be a bit passionate.  I feel there are folks out there who want to learn and we can help them.  RANT over.  Sorry.  Keep Smokin!

Danny

BTW.  Participation: 2 of the 4 Group photos are from me.


----------



## markuk (Dec 6, 2013)

And one is mine :-)


----------



## kc5tpy (Dec 6, 2013)

Thanks for lightening the mood Mark.  I sometimes get a bit too passionate.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

